# La Cholita



## Henry the Hermit

Here's a nice pocket-size shooter that can be built with plenty of power. This one, shown below next to a Dankung Jungle Hunter for size comparison, is banded with .75x.5x8 inch .050 medical grade latex and will put a .375 lead ball through both sides of a steel soup can. It's made from 3/4 inch plywood. I did not cut any grooves, but you are free to add them if you feel they are needed. Here's a picture and the pdf file.









View attachment cholita.pdf


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks Henry. Next time I fire up the saw I'll be cutting one out. Looks like a nice size!


----------



## e~shot

looking very nine







,

@ DH, it looks nice couple slingshot for you & wife


----------



## Dayhiker

e~shot said:


> looking very nine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> @ DH, it looks nice couple slingshot for you & wife


Very "nine"??? I'd give it a ten.







I already have a jungle hunter, so I'm half way there.


----------



## The Gopher

Looks great, i love the nice simple designs like this.


----------



## As8MaN

Can it be made only with plywood?, or with other woods as well?..

Sorry for the question, but im still new and i dont know much about it.

Thanks,

As8MaN


----------



## e~shot

Yes, I think you can make with any good hardwood, post some pics when you finished.


----------



## Dayhiker

I think it would look great in Red Oak or any dark hardwood.


----------



## As8MaN

Thanks guys, im going to work on it as soon as i have some free time or some holidays... (school sux







)

By the way, how do u actually hold it? is it going with the Hammer Grip?

Thanks again,

As8MaN.


----------



## Dayhiker

No. The handle is rather short for hammer grip. You should use thumb and finger supported fork grip with this one. It's small but not too small.


----------



## Beanflip

I like the simple but elegant look.


----------



## Beanflip

I printed it off and somehow screwed it up. It is to small. Now i can't even get the preview to show up.


----------



## Beanflip

Thank you for the help Henry.


----------



## Beanflip

Well i made one from oak. But i broke it with a 50 cal lead ball to the fork. Oops. I made another. If I can find my camera cord I will post pics.


----------



## Beanflip

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/3131-la-cholita-003/ Here it is in my album. Wow, i am not good at getting photos up.


----------



## Dayhiker

Fix that thing, bean! You made a nice cutout.


----------



## Beanflip

i put some epoxy in it and clamped it in the vice. Do you think I should add some sort of pin or screw DH?


----------



## geron

Ok, OK . . . You've got to quit putting up the awesome designs







. I simply have to get some work around the house done.

Cut out three of the La Cholitas: One with 105 bands one with 107 bands and one with 3/4 x 1" tapered .030 latex.

I really like the way the La Cholita feels and shoots. Got a BIG Hussey style pouch on the one on the right for rocks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

geron said:


> Ok, OK . . . You've got to quit putting up the awesome designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I simply have to get some work around the house done.
> 
> Cut out three of the La Cholitas: One with 105 bands one with 107 bands and one with 3/4 x 1" tapered .030 latex.
> 
> I really like the way the La Cholita feels and shoots. Got a BIG Hussey style pouch on the one on the right for rocks.
> 
> View attachment 10943


Nice job! Keep us informed on how the Hussey tie and the big pouches work out, especially with rocks.

Henry


----------



## Dayhiker

Beanflip said:


> i put some epoxy in it and clamped it in the vice. Do you think I should add some sort of pin or screw DH?


Yes, I would pin it with a bamboo skewer, but whatever, I guess it doesn't matter really.
-- glad you didn't give up on that one.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's my latest variation of La Cholita. This one is scaled at 75% and will be used mostly for indoor BB shooting. I cut it from 1/4 inch plywood, slapped on a couple of coats of Lemon Oil, banded with 1/2 x 1/4 x 9 inch TB Gold (Thanks again, ZDP-189) with a very lightweight pouch. It's fast and fun.


----------



## Charles

Cute as a bug's ear!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

WELCOME BACK HENRY, now that i welcomed you back, did you ever have spec's for your cholita? the link is dead?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

newconvert said:


> WELCOME BACK HENRY, now that i welcomed you back, did you ever have spec's for your cholita? the link is dead?


I have edited the opening post to show the picture and include the pdf file. Thanks for adding this. It was on my list of things to do.


----------



## newconvert

no thank you, now i can take a crack at one


----------



## Sean

Love shooting mine, it's a Maple board cut.


----------



## Dayhiker

Now, that is pretty Sean!


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> Love shooting mine, it's a Maple board cut.


i am working on mine too Sean, purple heart is slow going, but i really like it so far, ooops this isnt about me is it








yours looks very nice my friend!


----------



## pop shot

I love the cholita, it's a great pocket shooter with full power!


----------



## Sean

Thanks fellas, look forward to seeing one in purple heart! Nobody has done one that I know of in that wood.


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> Thanks fellas, look forward to seeing one in purple heart! Nobody has done one that I know of in that wood.


its almost done i am sanding it now, so maybe i will have i coat of teal on it today so that i can show a photo.


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> Thanks fellas, look forward to seeing one in purple heart! Nobody has done one that I know of in that wood.


here it is drying. it is 1 1/2" thick (38.1mm) and its slotted and drilled for the Hays band attachment


----------



## Sean

Very nice Mark, very purple heart.


----------



## okie

Can a slingshot this small be set up with tube through the fork? New to this!c


----------



## Henry the Hermit

okie said:


> Can a slingshot this small be set up with tube through the fork? New to this!c


Yes, it can. Here's one set up with small looped tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17104-the-m-j-throwdown/?hl=throwdown

I've never tried large tubes on this frame, but remember it is small and light, and recoil could be pretty severe with large tubes.


----------



## Old Grouch

I like the design. I may have to increase the size a little as I have large hands. I will definitly build one like this. *Thanks for the template.*

Jake


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Old Grouch said:


> I like the design. I may have to increase the size a little as I have large hands. I will definitly build one like this. *Thanks for the template.*
> 
> Jake


It scales well. I've shrunk them down and increased the size. The template just happens to be the size that fits my hand best.


----------



## wkhybo

thanks a lot :violin:


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Bumping this one up to say thanks for posting this template up. Made one tonight out of 1/2" HDPE, and really like how she shoots!


----------

